# Gloin



## *Lady Aragorn* (Jan 17, 2003)

Is the Gloin in "The Hobbit" the Gloin, Gimli's father? Sorry, i have been wondering that for a while.


----------



## Glomund (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, the Gloin in LotR (Gimli's Father) is the same as the one in the Hobbit.


----------

